# Learning Cypriot



## lorainemooney (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm considering a move to Protaras Cyprus in july next year. I met my boyfriend who lives in protaras at the beginning of the year and the commute is getting too expensive. I'm not rushing into anything and want to take a year to try and learn the language and do research etc. I have a house in the uk which i will be renting out and i'm taking a career break so i have the option of returning to a job in the uk if it doesn't work. 
Any ideas on how i can go about learning the language?? My fella says I'll pick it up when i move over but I'd like a headstart if i can.
Loraine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lorainemooney said:


> I'm considering a move to Protaras Cyprus in july next year. I met my boyfriend who lives in protaras at the beginning of the year and the commute is getting too expensive. I'm not rushing into anything and want to take a year to try and learn the language and do research etc. I have a house in the uk which i will be renting out and i'm taking a career break so i have the option of returning to a job in the uk if it doesn't work.
> Any ideas on how i can go about learning the language?? My fella says I'll pick it up when i move over but I'd like a headstart if i can.
> Loraine


Many people manage very well without being able to speak Greek as the majority of Cypriots speak at least some English and many speak it perfectly.
The local colleges do Greek courses for a very low fee so you can take a course once you get here.


----------



## lorainemooney (Jul 12, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Many people manage very well without being able to speak Greek as the majority of Cypriots speak at least some English and many speak it perfectly.
> The local colleges do Greek courses for a very low fee so you can take a course once you get here.


Thanks Veronica x


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep in mind though Greek courses in the UK will teach you Greek, which is fine, but the dialect in Cyprus is different so can get confusing. You would be better off learning when you get there with a teacher who will highlight the differences. The last thing you want is getting a Greece dialect with an English accent


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

*Learning Greek.*



lorainemooney said:


> I'm considering a move to Protaras Cyprus in july next year. I met my boyfriend who lives in protaras at the beginning of the year and the commute is getting too expensive. I'm not rushing into anything and want to take a year to try and learn the language and do research etc. I have a house in the uk which i will be renting out and i'm taking a career break so i have the option of returning to a job in the uk if it doesn't work.
> Any ideas on how i can go about learning the language?? My fella says I'll pick it up when i move over but I'd like a headstart if i can.
> Loraine


Hi Loraine, the Cyprus Broadcasting Corporation have a series of Learn Greek lessons, on line. These were broadcast in the 60's. There are 105 lessons and are quite easy to follow. You will need Windows Media player, and you cannot record them due to copywrite restrictions, but of course you can listen to each lesson as many times as you wish. Just type Learn Greek Lessons CyBC into your computer to find them. Hope this helps.

pearsews


----------



## Avandandy (Jul 10, 2011)

pearsews said:


> Hi Loraine, the Cyprus Broadcasting Corporation have a series of Learn Greek lessons, on line. These were broadcast in the 60's. There are 105 lessons and are quite easy to follow. You will need Windows Media player, and you cannot record them due to copywrite restrictions, but of course you can listen to each lesson as many times as you wish. Just type Learn Greek Lessons CyBC into your computer to find them. Hope this helps.
> 
> pearsews


I have tried some of these lessons, they are very good.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I occassionally go to the online lessons on CyBC. They are easy to follow and certainly do help in picking up greek as it is spoken in Cyprus.


----------

